# How to post pictures?



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Upload an image to photobucket and use the code. LIke so..

[IMG]http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb314/ObsesionWitSped/ALX%20Designs/ALX1.jpg


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

If you're talking about not using photobucket or another hosted site, then disregard this..I don't know how the image attachments work on here as I've never used it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Since this website doesn't have a mega-dedicated server, your not allowed to upload pictures from your computer because that would mean the website would have to host them; AKA they would be sitting in some server somewhere. Instead you have to post an image that is already hosted on the internet, either via some website or you can host it yourself with websites like photobucket or imageshack. Imageshack is nice since you don't have to register.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Just use the manage attachments option that is at the bottom of the advanced box. No links necessary and you can upload straight from the computer without using an outside service. It works wonderfully and it allows others who may not be able to see images from image hosting sites the ability to see said images. Like this totally non-snowboard related picture uploaded straight from a work computer that has no ability to see imageshack or flickr or photobucket pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I guess you can upload from computer :0


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

NWBoarder28,
that's what i'm confused about. I do that, and sometimes the picture shows up and sometimes just a link. :dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Weird. I have never had that problem at all. The attachment manager has always worked excellently for me. Perhaps you chose the "Upload File from a URL" option, thus creating a link? :dunno: Wish I had a more definitive answer for you, but unfortunately, I don't.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> *Option 1 upload from computer:*
> Using this function, you can only upload a single image for it to display. If you add two or more, they all show up as links.


That's exactly what I needed to know! Thanks for the in-depth explanation of the options!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Testing...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like you figured it out.


----------

